# Water filter system



## Mallard (Nov 15, 2012)

I live in Puerto Aventuras - my condo building system softens the water and now I would like to install a Kinetic drinking water system. I am looking at either the 1 filter system - Macguard or the 3 filter system.

Any advice would be very welcome.

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have a whole house system and it is overkill, with the need to replace filters much more often than necessary. Obvously, there is no need to filter toilet water, laundry water or such. So, I sugges that you use a single filter for one tap, which you will use for your drinking water. The filter will last a very long time. Instead of an ultra-violet light, simply use two drops of chlorine bleach, or one drop of Microdyne, per liter of drinkong water. Refrigerate for 30 minutes and enjoy.
If your water supply is one of those rare systems that has a bad taste, perhaps of H2S, you might add a carbon filter to your set.


----------

